# Lindsay Lohan „Meine Tochter wurde zu hart bestraft“



## Mandalorianer (1 Sep. 2010)

* Lindsay Lohan „Meine Tochter wurde zu hart bestraft“​*
vom13.08.2010

In der „The Today Show“ mit Matt Lauer (52) sprach Dina Lohan, Mutter von Skandalnudel Lindsay Lohan (24), jetzt Klartext und nahm kein Blatt vor den Mund. Wie „radaronline.com“ berichtet, kritisierte die 47-Jährige vor allem Richterin Marsha Revel für ihr Urteil im Prozess gegen ihre Tochter. „Sie ist wirklich zu weit gegangen und hat wirklich mit harten Bandagen gegen Lindsay gekämpft. Meine Tochter hat sich zwei Wochen lang total verschanzt“, erzählte Dina. „Sie [Richterin Revel] hat wirklich eine schwere Straftat begangen, als sie gegen die Staatanwaltschaft gehandelt hat. Im Grunde genommen ist sie gefeuert.“

Vergangenen Freitag gab Richterin Marsha Revel den „Fall Lindsay Lohan“ ab, nachdem schwere Vorwürfe gegen sie erhoben wurden. Angeblich hat sie bei Kontakten und Gesprächen mit der Verteidigung den Staatsanwalt ausgegrenzt.

Doch nicht nur der Prozess selbst wurde zum Thema des Interviews. Auch gegen die ständigen Gerüchte, die um ihre Tochter kursieren, wehrte sich die besorgte Mutter. „Das ist doch alles Propaganda. Man liest Sachen, die nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen“, stellte sie klar. „Lindsay realisiert nicht wirklich, dass die Leute und Medien sie ständig beobachten. Sie kann nicht einmal zu Starbucks gehen, ohne gleich von zwölf Leuten verfolgt zu werden.“

Im Gefängnis habe LiLo aber zumindest Freundinnen gefunden: „"Sie wurde mit angeblichen Mörderinnen zusammengesperrt. Mit vielen hat sie sich angefreundet“, erzählte Dina Lohan. 

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (1 Sep. 2010)

Ach Mutti, heul doch


----------



## Q (1 Sep. 2010)

also ich weiss ja nicht...  Ich glaub mit dem Gerede kommt sie aber auch ein bisschen besser wieder ins Geschäft... Wem wohl der Maserati gehört?  :thx:


----------



## armin (1 Sep. 2010)

die ist wohl auch krank?


----------

